# CPT codes - post tibial petal



## luvmy05stang@comcast.net (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I have the right one for a dopplar of the popiteal artery with read of the post tibial petal.  Is it 93922?   Then I chose 76872 for a renal ultrasound.  Is that correct?  Can someone reply with my email addy is rejuv.mike@gmail.com?


----------



## dkaran (Dec 9, 2011)

76872 is wrong. use 76770.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 9, 2011)

Check out this excellent article to get you on track:

http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics.../archives/SeptOct10/2011-CPT-Code-Update.aspx


----------

